# glandular fever



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi all!Didn't know where else to post this. I had glandular fever back in December and am still too tired to go back to work fulltime. Does anyone know of anything that could boost my energy as it's been 3 months and I don't feel up to exercising or anything?! I'm a bit scared as a friend had it 2 yrs ago and still feels stuffed after a days work and the doctors are telling her it's all in her head now when 60% of people I know who've had it couldn't even work for 6 months! This is so debilitating as when I get tired I can't even string a sentence together!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

flowergirl,I don't think it is unusual that you feel still too tired to go back to work fulltime - after only 3 months...some people are struck down with glandular fever for anything upto a year in total..and can have recurrent attacks for upto 10 years later (not that im trying to scare you btw







).I think the best thing you can do is listen to your body really...if you try to push it before it is ready you will only end up making it worse in the long run. Have you thought about going back to see your doctor and see if he/she has any recommendations for a gentle exercise program you could follow? I know some hospitals have wonderful hydratherapy pools - perhaps you could get to use one of those and do some gentle swimming to help recondition your muscles but without the pounding they would get from other forms of exercise.Also your doctor may be able to suggest some food supplements/medications/tonics which will help pick your body up after the glandular fever..Whatever you decide, I cannot stress enough the importance of taking it slowly and only doing things little by little....ignoring glandualr fever and struggling on is what i beleive left me with M.E.Good Luck and heres hoping you feel better soon {{hugs}}Clair


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks Clair, I'll follow your advice. I told my boss the other day to stick his overtime, you don't get any thanks anyway!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Am I right in thinking that "Glandular Fever" is called "Mono" here in the states? It's caused by the Epsteinn-Barr virus? If that's what it is, I agree, don't push yourself. Get lots and lots of rest. When I had Mono as a teen, it made me very very sick and I was never the same afterwards. So be careful with yourself!!!


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

What is M.E? I'd heard of that before. I think it is







called Mono in the States from what a friend who lives there was telling me. One of my friends has still got the exhaustion 2 or so years later and has had to take anti-depressants to cope with it. I've got that whole twitchy-eye thing going on at the mo from the tiredness!!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Flowergirl, M.E is the term often used in Britain instead of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. It stands for Myalgic Encephalomyopathy. It describes a distinct illness. Using the term can avoid the confusion between Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and chronic fatigue, particularly in research. There is some discussion in the USA about using the term M.E as an alternative to 'CFS' which some people think belittles the illness and experience of patients with the illness (it's more than chronic fatigue). Sorry you're still suffering with fatigue after the glandular fever. Do rest when you need to.


----------

